# Chemical Suit



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

What kind of budget are you on? I have seen a helmet new for $70-80, and you could pass off a bunny suit (clean room suit) for a haz-mat suit. You could probably even hit it with some plasti-dip spray paint to rubberize it. The bunny suits are usually around $5-10. Other than that, I have seen some haz-mat suits from Grainger or McMaster-Carr that were reasonably priced. Give me a few minutes and I will get some links.


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

You can buy the suit with a hood, for 160-200 or more.
http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/productdetail.jsp?xi=xi&ItemId=1611779846

Here are some coveralls that could work as a substitute.
http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/productdetail.jsp?xi=xi&ItemId=1611692431&ccitem=

These coveralls may work as a substitute, but you really need something with a hood.
mcmaster.com

I think this is the type of helmet you are looking for
http://www.stratfords.com/respiratory/resp_jsp_windrush3.html

Another option may be to call to your local safety shops and see if they have any suits that were damaged in the store.


----------



## frightmaster (Jun 8, 2004)

Tylor, The suite your looking for is totally encapsulated. Meaning that there is no way to breath inside the suite unless you had an air pack or a hose to a breathing system. I have worn them in my days and they are not too comfy for a duration longer then 30 minutes.

If you get scared, you will like it. If I scare you, I will LOVE IT.


----------

